

Ask HN: C++ lexer/parser generator - alecbenzer

What C++ parser (and possibly lexer) generator would you guys recommend? I've used bison/flex and I'm aware of bison++ and flex++, but I'm looking for other options.
======
levicampbell
Try Boost.Spirit, <http://boost-spirit.com/home/>

